
Why People Don't Respond to Cold Emails - rogueeconomist
http://blog.leadgenius.com/the-real-reason-why-people-never-respond-to-your-cold-emails
======
glimmung
I operate a spam trap.

If you do this: -

"Camouflage: Mimicking subject lines that the recipient is already used to
seeing is an easy way to get a message opened. This is a way to catch them
off-guard and force them to opening your email."

...your email will be filtered as spam and your victim will never even get a
chance to think about opening it.

Spammy is as spammy does.

------
marssaxman
By "cold email", does this guy mean what most of us would call "spam"? I can't
tell how what he's describing isn't just spam.

